#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Книга судного дня - Doomsday Book

## Леонид Ш

Книга судного дня  - Doomsday Book (Режиссеры: Лим Пхильсон, Ким Чиун) [2012], Южная Корея (фантастика).



*Описание:* Три уникальные истории о человеческом самоуничтожении в современную эру высоких технологий. В надежде восстановить гуманное сострадание в наше бесчувственное время, фильм демонстрирует альтернативную сторону подлинного человечества. Вы станете свидетелем мира будущего, где вас ожидает серия неожиданных историй. Все эти истории происходят на Земле.

Фильм состоит из трех фантастических новелл. Особенно интересна вторая новелла, про робота, достигшего Пробуждения.

----------

Алексей Е (14.10.2012), Олег А (20.04.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (15.10.2012)

----------

